# St Augustine help



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

My St Augustine is in seroius trouble. Had the best lawn on the block up to this spring. Not sure what happened. I put weed n feed down in early March and watered. Fungus? Root rot? Dead spots and pale yellow blades throughout, Front yard only. Watering religiously for the last month didn't help. It's time to call in a professional. Any suggestions?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Over watered? There is such a thing.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree, you could be overwatering, taking into account the amount of rainfall we've had this spring. St augustine if finicky when it comes to things like that. If you've been watering alot, are you watering in the morning or evening? If you water in the evening and leave the grass wet overnight, you take a chance of developing a fungus. Some pictures would really help diagnose what is going on.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

consider going organic.... Weed and feed is bad... especially if you don't follow the directions to a "T" ....

Also it will kill trees if you allow it to get near their roots


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> consider going organic.... Weed and feed is bad... especially if you don't follow the directions to a "T" ....
> 
> Also it will kill trees if you allow it to get near their roots


Not all weed and feed is bad....only the ones w Atrazine can kill trees if not used correctly.


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

Feed if you need to feed, weed if you need to weed. Why would you do both if you only need to fertilize. Whats next, a bag labeled weed feed bug getter and fungus killer. Follow the Randy Lemon lawn fertilization schedule and next year people will stop and ask you what the heck you are doing to your yard. It will stay greener longer in the fall and get greener sooner in the spring. Also the roots go deeper so you water less in the summer.Not a quick fix . takes a full year cycle of the process but you will swear by it .


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Check for grubworms too! That's my constant battle here in this North Tejas black land.This year is extra bad.If the porch light was left on,we had to sweep up the june bugs by the buckets full.Grubs are the larve stage of june bugs.I think the winter was so mild they exploded.If your in black clay,high nitrogen fertlizer should green it up if it's a nutrient problem.Good luck.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

castaway300 said:


> Not all weed and feed is bad....only the ones w Atrazine can kill trees if not used correctly.


You're right, kind of. This is the only weed and feed you need.... :wink:


----------



## GacresOutdoors (May 21, 2012)

If the blades on your grass have small lesions that look like ovals, then you have brown patch. Weed and feed is not recommended for Texas period. You need to pre-emerge in February in most parts of our state, but don't fertilize until you have cut actively growing grass two times usually late March to early April. 

Corn gluten applied properly will work as both a preventative and fertilizer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

jamesvaughan said:


> Feed if you need to feed, weed if you need to weed. Why would you do both if you only need to fertilize. Whats next, a bag labeled weed feed bug getter and fungus killer. Follow the Randy Lemon lawn fertilization schedule and next year people will stop and ask you what the heck you are doing to your yard. It will stay greener longer in the fall and get greener sooner in the spring. Also the roots go deeper so you water less in the summer.Not a quick fix . takes a full year cycle of the process but you will swear by it .


Best advice here....WW


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

I am on Randy Lemmons schedule and mine is looking good. In fact I just picked up 1 more application of Nitro Phos 19-4-10 to add, pre emergent, and some ironite..... I will be spraying insecticide again next week. I got thrashed by chinch bugs and/or grub worms last year. NEVER again.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

This time of year it could be a number of things on St Augustine. Grubs, chinch bugs, grey leaf spot. If you put the weed and feed in March and it has been looking good so far it may not have damaged it. Is it full sun? Full shade? Try to seek help from someone who can identify the problem without trying to sell you something. Some pics might help a little.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Weed and Feed is the worst thing you can do for a heat or drought stressed lawn.


----------

